
Stephen Hawking Says We Should Really Be Scared of Capitalism, Not Robots - GotAnyMegadeth
http://usuncut.com/news/edit-complete-hw-stephen-hawking-says-really-scared-capitalism-not-robots/
======
suryon
This is true. And it's already becoming a reality. You can see a lot of
"stupid" managers in corporations being incredibly wealthy compared to some
talented technicians that actually do stuff for them. The only thing these
managers are good at is pushing idiotic processes to corporate system and
hoarding money.

~~~
jeremysmyth
Arguably, the only thing they're good at is convincing the board (and through
them, the shareholders) that they're worth their high valuation. Also
arguably, this is all they need to do in a capitalist system.

------
dbwest
I read this article and it seemed to say we should be scared of capitalism AND
robots. The title to this post seems to not completely match what I read. Any
body else see that as well?

Also, I started thinking about how everything we need being made for us by
robots was an odd concept. I have found that at my core I have a need to
connect with other beings and enrich my life and the life of others by doing
something creative, inspiring, collaborative, or just connecting on a
fundamental level by sharing experiences with others.

------
xlm1717
Hawking sure is a fan of making apocalyptic predictions these days.

